# Am I a superhybrid or delirous ? [20Q]



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

*Am I superhybrid or delirious ? [20Q]*

Hi everyone ! :happy:

I really have no clue regarding my type and so do the tests. I have had all kinds of different results, the only conclusion I could make out of them is that I am definitely not a sensor (INTP, INFJ, INFP, ENTP, and even ENFP).
If I had to pick a type based on stereotypes around it I would be an INTP with exceedingly high Ni and Fi but I guess it gets much more complicated than that, which is why I leave it to you.

K2C cognitive test : 
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********* (9.9)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ************* (13.2)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************************** (52.5)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************************** (47)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************ (12.5)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) **************************************** (40.2)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************** (26.7)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************** (38.2)
excellent use

Suggested types : INTP, ENTP, INFP


Cognitive quiz results :


Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.945
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.11
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.92
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.45
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.46
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.43
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -1.45

Suggested types : INFP, INFJ, ENFP



Enneagram Quiz : 
Your trifix is 5w6, 1w2, 4w5 


Here's a questionnaire in case it helps :


1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Everything except my introversion :laughing:

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

Knowledge, fun and peace, because I find learning a bit of everything here and there fun, and like to maintain my inner peace as much as those of others', simple as that. roud:

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

The only times I feel like I'm my finest is when I listen to (good) music, discover unknown facts and connections about things I like, or when I let my Ne out for kicks and giggles with jokes (that many people don't get :frustrating.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Having to socialise makes me feel weak in every possible way. All the faking and no truth makes Jack a sad boy. 

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

When a situation asks for thorough thinking, I keep thinking until I find a logical solution; if a situation asks for decisions to be made on the spot I try to get a big picture of what I'm supposed to make decisions about and do "as I feel", no logic involved. It's a bit like switching between Ti and Fi

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

When working a project, I generally tend to emphasise diversity over details I deem useless. I don't mind about the outcome, really.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

Last time I had a lot of fun was when I watched a Youtube video with cat fails. Not that I'm sadistic or anything but I definitely had a good laugh seeing a cat failing its jump and getting its legs caught on a small fence in the process.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I theorise everything, and my memory tries to make connection with everything I have experienced. Let's say I'm learning cat anatomy, and I have to memorise how sturdy a cat leg could be, I would be remembering the failing cat as a memory “restore point” connection thingy. :crazy:

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I have zero sense of organisation, a total scatterbrain... :bored:

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I try to do both : I first try to pull the meaning out of it, and from then I would think about it and eventually look for informations to be sure of what I'm judging.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I try to be as neutral as possible because I hate messing with other people as much as I hate them messing with me, I only behave the way I am and not the way I am suggested to.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I always think before I speak, otherwise my words would have no meaning. I hate speaking just to make conversation for the only purpose of avoiding silence, which is also why I prefer one-on-one communication. When I speak within groups it's as if I had selective mutism and I would say one thing for every 30 sentence or whatever. 

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

Sort of like question 5, I'd always like to know where I'm jumping before leaping but if it's impossible then I'd do it right away. Action speaks as much as words, it all depends on context. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I'd go to my friends because I hate saying “no” to them and I only have way too few friends to ignore them, plus I could always watch replays, no big deal.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I become even more silent and reclusive... I'd totally ignore the outside environment much more than I already do. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I dislike people being authoritative , over extroverted, over the top attention requesting, only believing in social rules, in “proven” principles i.e. who only believe things based on empirical experiences like “I've done it once in my lifetime therefore it's the ultimate truth” (stereotypically speaking, unhealthy ESTJs and ESFJs mostly, I guess)

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

I mostly talk about music, philosophy and video games with other people, that is if they try to understand me as much as I try to understand them : I hate talking to people who just want to impose their own lifestyle, just as I hate doing that myself 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Self appearance / care, for sure : I'd spend a grand on a guitar but not for a pair of shoes for example. :laughing:

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

My friends perceive me as a know-it-all constantly trolling robot with funny jokes that laughs at everything...:laughing: While not too far off, I have a boatload of emotions deep down that no one seems to perceive, also my friends generally don't notice how introverted I am, partly because of the way I behave in front of them (going on full Ne goodness because it's fun for both of us), they even wonder how come I don't have many friends while I strive to explain them how hard it actually is to be around them without suffering from social exhaustion. :blushed:

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Relaxing and listening to music... All day long !:happy:


Thank you all !


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

@ProtoCosmos

One question:

At your core, do you feel as if/think that you're essentially a normal guy? Or, do you feel/think that you're somehow different?

I am almost positive that you are not an INTP. Far too much emphasis on emotion, both internal and external. 

I'd say you're probably an Fi user and maybe even Fi dominant; though I wouldn't throw Pe dom out the window just yet, despite your aversion to socialization.

Yeah, I'm basically 100% that you have Fi in the auxiliary or dominant position. Rereading your post, I'm seeing signs of Te, which indicates Fi.

It's weird though, despite your obvious Ne answers (slightly biased perhaps?) I'm getting such an Se vibe, rather than an Ne vibe...


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

WhyShouldEye said:


> @ProtoCosmos
> 
> One question:
> 
> ...


I'd say I feel mostly normal on the inside though I feel quite odd at times, as for Se, I have little to no sensory connection with the outside world at all and I'm totally conscious of that, for example I don't pay attention to any detail or anything that's around me, I hate "living in the present" if that could give you an idea. I'm probably the clumsiest robot that's ever been and I hate sports because I don't see the point in running after projectiles or animals...


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

ProtoCosmos said:


> I'd say I feel mostly normal on the inside though I feel quite odd at times, as for Se, I have little to no sensory connection with the outside world at all and I'm totally conscious of that, for example I don't pay attention to any detail or anything that's around me, I hate "living in the present" if that could give you an idea. I'm probably the clumsiest robot that's ever been and I hate sports because I don't see the point in running after projectiles or animals...


Eh, the introverts that use Se aren't necessarily uber athletic or anything like that, nor are the extroverts for that matter; that's more of a stereotype. 

You said that you could listen to relaxing music for an entire day; that seems like an "in the moment" Se thing. You said that you'd drop 10 Gs on a guitar; that seems like an Se thing. Your answers didn't seem to "wind" like what I would expect from an Ne user. You weren't all over the place. "Action speaks as much as words" seems like a fairly Se sentiment. All of your "Ne" responses strike me as... too Ne; it's as if you've been reading material and have convinced yourself that you use Ne.

Either way, I'm sure that you're an ISFP or INFP. I'm personally leaning toward ISFP, but if you're sure you use Ne, roll with it! You know yourself best. 

I say those two types because your responses are essentially drenched in Fi, and I see Te, not Ti.

Here are some links to some descriptions:

Portrait of an ISFP

Portrait of an INFP


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

WhyShouldEye said:


> Eh, the introverts that use Se aren't necessarily uber athletic or anything like that, nor are the extroverts for that matter; that's more of a stereotype.
> 
> You said that you could listen to relaxing music for an entire day; that seems like an "in the moment" Se thing. You said that you'd drop 10 Gs on a guitar; that seems like an Se thing. Your answers didn't seem to "wind" like what I would expect from an Ne user. You weren't all over the place. "Action speaks as much as words" seems like a fairly Se sentiment. All of your "Ne" responses strike me as... too Ne; it's as if you've been reading material and have convinced yourself that you use Ne.
> 
> ...


I said I could relax all day while listening to music, not necessarily relaxing music :laughing: 

By relaxing I meant seating in front of my computer looking up at random things on wikipedia for hours...
As for music, it touches my feelings and at the same time acts as huge puzzle which I love to overthink about in an attempt to solve it, it's like a mental and spiritual jigsaw or something, with all sorts of connections and I especially like abstract and/or complex music for that matter. I don't listen to music just for the sake of filling my ears with noise otherwise I'd have a One Direction album cover processed in Blingee as an avatar.

When I said that actions speak as much as words, I meant that it all depends on the situation I find myself in, depending on the situation I'd be leaning towards one or the other though I often end up doing the talking more than the acting. 

As for the too "Ne" part, all I know about it is that I like playing with the random patterns that I can come up with, it's like I could turn on a childlike Tourette's mode if I let myself away from my analytical side :tongue: I was trying to be as square as I could here because I feared not being read properly, that's why I may have sounded a bit Te-ish, I suppose.

I read the portraits and definitely not fit ISFP, it sounds like your average "activist" that would pour buckets of paint on a plank of wood, add sprinkles, take a photograph of it, print it out on carbon paper because he felt like it and call it "anti-war contemporary art" on Flickr. 


> They are keenly in tune with the way things look, taste, sound, feel and smell


This quote is the entire opposite of my approach to things, I'm not a hands-on person, if something has to go to me, it must go through my mind first along with my interpretation and everything. It probably has to do with the fact that I have DCD.

INFP seems to be the closest out of the two but I've also read the INFJ, INTJ and INTP portraits and if I had to define myself according to those portraits I'd be stuck between INFP (with developped Ti/Ni?) INFJ (with developped Fi/Ne?), INTJ (with developped Ti/Ne?) and INTP (with developped Ni/Fi?)... IN-something basically, these profiles put ENFP and ENTP out of the question for sure.

Edit : I just noticed the title, I'll feel bad for having misspelt "delirious" for the rest of my life now :frustrating:
Edit 2 : I personally can't stand Te and Se doms, nor do I get Se humour (excluding cats), I wouldn't be laughing at your regular hare versus ******* cartoon but would laugh my abs in tenfold at Monty Python or Loiter Squad.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

You sound like INFP..... 

Also, your cognitive function results are weird....... Might not mean anything, but its weird that both Ni and Ne are so high, and both Si and Se are so low... while all the judging functions are somewhere in the middle... Since the top four positions of everyone's function stack include one N, one S, one T, and one F, you'd expect a more diverse range of scores. One high N, one high S... one low N, one low S... thats usually the kind of pattern you see. Just very roughly, you know. 
Anyways, it might just mean that your understanding of cognitive functions is based on stereotypes and not what they actually are... or you're over-thinking the questions when you answer them.



> All of your "Ne" responses strike me as... too Ne; it's as if you've been reading material and have convinced yourself that you use Ne.


Yeah this is how I kinda feel in general about your whole post. Just be honest about yourself


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

Let's assume you're an INxx then. I'll go through each type that you've posited and tell you what I think.



ProtoCosmos said:


> INFP (with developped Ti/Ni?)


I saw nothing particularly "Ti" about the way you responded, nor did I see anything indicative of Ni use. Why do you think that you use Ti and Ni?



> INFJ (with developped Fi/Ne?)


Saw tons of Fi in your responses, not a whole lot of Fe, and, again, I'm not seeing the Ni.

Also, if you want to go by MBTI standards, you don't strike me as a J at all.



> INTJ (with developped Ti/Ne?)


I see a little bit of Ti I suppose, but I see more Te in your responses, and I don't mean the brevity. Also, again, not seeing the Ni and not seeing the J.



> INTP (with developped Ni/Fi?)


I'm seeing a lot of Fi and a lot of feeling. Also, the way that you said you are when you're stressed isn't at all consistent with the Ti fix.



> I just noticed the title, I'll feel bad for having misspelt "delirious" for the rest of my life now :frustrating:


Edit-->Go Advanced-->Edit the title

Also, it's "misspelled." :tongue:



> I personally can't stand Te doms


Why?

----------------------------------

Try this description on for size:

Socionics Types: EII-INFj

INFj in Socionics = INFP in "MBTI" (it really isn't MBTI; MBTI deals with dichotomies)


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

That would be two votes for INFP then... :crazy:

But I'm still confused because I'm quite sure I don't use Te as much as Ti and Ni as much as Ne, theoretically it shouldn't make sense but he world itself doesn't make sense anyway, I guess I don't either :sad:


I just did another test on Similarminds to _"clear things up"_ and yet again, come up with interesting results :



Te (Extroverted Thinking) (5%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (95%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (100%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (0%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (50%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (55%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (90%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - infj
based on your guesses my type is likely - INFP
based on the overall results my type is likely - FUBAR

Another (way more thorough) enneagram test revealed 5w4, 7w6, 1w9... most accurate so far

The reason why I think I might have Ti or Ni is because I keep questioning and look for further answers in everything and always use my own logic to figure things out by myself and I often feel like a lot of the things I think about are all interconnected somehow, in an unexplainable way and I puke rainbows when I find correlation between unrelated stuff :crazy: I'm not quite as insane as that bald mathematician guy in that film "Pi" though even if I'm pretty close concerning a few topics :laughing:

I also did a Socionics test the other day and got something like LII-0 INTj, I don't know the MBTI / Jung equivalent of it though but it seemed accurate description-wise.

Edit : edited for grammatical reasons after re-reading 5 times in a row :exterminate:
Edit 2 : forgot to explain why I hate Te doms : they want rules, evidence and control on everything which is the total opposite of how I work and it often results in mutual hate and misunderstanding.


----------



## boi (Jun 27, 2015)

Your reliance on tests (not a bad thing) is pretty indicative of Te, and most of your others answers show a stronger use of Fi than Fe.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

boi said:


> Your reliance on tests (not a bad thing) is pretty indicative of Te, and most of your others answers show a stronger use of Fi than Fe.


I guess I have a bit of Te hidden in those 5% :laughing: but that would be weird because it's a way of thinking I'm trying to avoid and I try avoid imposing things as much as I can. I hate planning and instantly jumping to conclusions "with proof", especially with tests, I'm not using them as a definite evidence but as a guide, as only one piece of the puzzle amongst thousand others. I never make conclusions unless I have some kind of "visions" of them that aren't necessarily rational. I don't think like "A = B" but rather "A = C = D = Platypus = B":crazy:

I definitely use Fi over Fe most of the time but when I'm forced to socialise for example, I have no choice but to rely on my quirky "faking" Fe in order to fit within the harmony of a group without acting like "screw the world, wear dark clothes and plot out 143 ways of cutting yourself with a paperclip while crying"... 

But most of the time I ignore social rules, not because I purposely want to disrespect them, but because I don't notice them at all, as if they didn't exist : I would be forgetting to say "hello" half the time and only realise it decades later on when thinking back, that is when things are way over already because I'm in the clouds 24/7 without paying attention to anything happening around me at the time, and then other people would consider me impolite :blushed: 

Could it mean that my Fe is atrophied or impaired in some way? When I don't seem to use it (or whatever other function is at the core of that), it's like I had to think of a checklist of what I'm supposed to do in front of other people in order not to be ridiculed for being a taciturn bookworm 
It would be like 


> Oh crap !
> - Did I say hi ? [Yes / No]
> - Did I wave my hand and wriggled my face a bit ? [Yes / No]
> - Should I go home instead ? I feel like I've done it wrong ! [Yes / No]
> ...


If that could be of any help, I had already experienced Ti-Si/Fi-Si loops in the past (or something close to these at least).


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

IxFP.

Ne 1 2 3 5 6 7


Ne vs Se dom
Ne scribbles
Se collection


----------



## boi (Jun 27, 2015)

ProtoCosmos said:


> I guess I have a bit of Te hidden in those 5% :laughing: but that would be weird because it's a way of thinking I'm trying to avoid and I try avoid imposing things as much as I can. I hate planning and instantly jumping to conclusions "with proof", especially with tests, I'm not using them as a definite evidence but as a guide, as only one piece of the puzzle amongst thousand others. I never make conclusions unless I have some kind of "visions" of them that aren't necessarily rational. I don't think like "A = B" but rather "A = C = D = Platypus = B":crazy:
> 
> I definitely use Fi over Fe most of the time but when I'm forced to socialise for example, I have no choice but to rely on my quirky "faking" Fe in order to fit within the harmony of a group without acting like "screw the world, wear dark clothes and plot out 143 ways of cutting yourself with a paperclip while crying"...
> 
> ...


Which type(s) would you not want to be?

Which type(s) do you want to be?


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> IxFP. [can't quote links yet...]


Ne examples / scribbles are pure gold because they *exactly* sound like me in real life, it's almost terrifying







I love writing those kind of things as much as I like reading them... I'm a huge fan of David Thorne, if that could give you an idea.
Se doesn't really seem like anything like me, actually sounds close to the people I can't really stand (namely ESTPs, ESFPs, ISFPs with the exception of ISTPs). BTW, was #4 too fat to get past the door frame?








The reason why I think my Ne seems less apparent (or similar to Te) is probably because English is not my main language and thus any word salad I make for fun all the time may result in deep confusion to those who don't get it.

Here's an example of a conversation with a Skype scammer I went full retard on back in February. *Warning : it gets VERY explicit *



> [12:27:37 AM] *** dimples.dear84 would like to add you on Skype
> 
> hey are you online? ***
> [12:40:45 AM] ProtoCosmos: Are you a robot ? Are you looking for my credit card number?
> ...



So far I'd say I'm definitely close to INFP




boi said:


> Which type(s) would you not want to be?
> 
> Which type(s) do you want to be?


I don't know, I'm not supposed to choose...


Edit : if I had any kind of sensing then it would surely not be a physically conscious process, so I guess it could be a sign of Si?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

ProtoCosmos said:


> Se doesn't really seem like anything like me, actually sounds close to the people I can't really stand (namely ESTPs, ESFPs, ISFPs with the exception of ISTPs).


Ok stop judging functions by people who use those functions who you dont like. That doesnt make sense. Essentially you're saying you dont like SPs, and I'm sure you've had some bad encounters with SPs in the past, but you're working off a stereotype and/or personal vendetta here, and its not really helping YOU... forget about what you think about other people, and just focus on YOURSELF, and read up on the functions and what they really ARE. 
I mean, I guess its good to picture real-life examples when you're learning about the functions (as you're clearly doing), but that leads to a lot of questions such as 1) are the people I'm thinking of really using that function at all 2) are the people I'm thinking of really a representative sample of that function 3) just because _I_ don't like those people doesn't mean _I'm_ not using that function. 

I'm not saying you're an Se-user, I really have no idea, (my best guess would still be INFP for you) I just think you're relying too much on assumptions about each function or about people in real life.

Although honestly from reading your last post I get kind of an ISFP vibe lol


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

ProtoCosmos said:


> Hi everyone ! :happy:
> 
> I really have no clue regarding my type and so do the tests. I have had all kinds of different results, the only conclusion I could make out of them is that I am definitely not a sensor (INTP, INFJ, INFP, ENTP, and even ENFP).
> If I had to pick a type based on stereotypes around it I would be an INTP with exceedingly high Ni and Fi but I guess it gets much more complicated than that, which is why I leave it to you.
> ...


*Analysis: You are clearly a strong Fi-type. As it's the function I am clearest on, I would say it is dominant.

Ne or Se is a little harder to discern, but I see no strong evidence for Se, and numerous hints of Ne so I am satisfied by Ne-auxiliary.

You're an INFP, though perhaps not a fully developed one... yet.
*


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> Ok stop judging functions by people who use those functions who you dont like. That doesnt make sense. Essentially you're saying you dont like SPs, and I'm sure you've had some bad encounters with SPs in the past, but you're working off a stereotype and/or personal vendetta here, and its not really helping YOU... forget about what you think about other people, and just focus on YOURSELF, and read up on the functions and what they really ARE.
> I mean, I guess its good to picture real-life examples when you're learning about the functions (as you're clearly doing), but that leads to a lot of questions such as 1) are the people I'm thinking of really using that function at all 2) are the people I'm thinking of really a representative sample of that function 3) just because _I_ don't like those people doesn't mean _I'm_ not using that function.
> 
> I'm not saying you're an Se-user, I really have no idea, (my best guess would still be INFP for you) I just think you're relying too much on assumptions about each function or about people in real life.
> ...


I have my trolling bouts. You'd be surprised at how many INxPs there are that are fond of offensive trolling.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

"Then eat mud" lol


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> "Then eat mud" lol


I'm glad you pointed that out because I just missed the thing below, a lengthy explanation of why the person feels wet. It's classic for Ne types to come up with these really random stories off the spot.

They excite me, and I get this child-like, giddy feeling as I write stuff like that. A lot of people don't find them amusing in the way I do, and with Se types being so drawn to present context, they will struggle to deal with large amounts of theoretical contexts.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> Essentially you're saying you dont like SPs, and I'm sure you've had some bad encounters with SPs in the past, but you're working off a stereotype and/or personal vendetta here, and its not really helping YOU... forget about what you think about other people, and just focus on YOURSELF, and read up on the functions and what they really ARE.
> I mean, I guess its good to picture real-life examples when you're learning about the functions (as you're clearly doing), but that leads to a lot of questions such as 1) are the people I'm thinking of really using that function at all 2) are the people I'm thinking of really a representative sample of that function 3) just because _I_ don't like those people doesn't mean _I'm_ not using that function.


It's not that I had bad encounters with SPs in the past, it's just that I'm not really getting along with them in the present as well, where they would be craving fast action, roller-coasters, or anything that pushes their adrenaline to the extreme, I would just happily spend my time on the internet doing all sorts of things that have little to no value in real life. As a result, we don't understand each other properly, it's not that I totally hate them... I'd say I'm just negatively biased towards them because we don't share much in common.

On the other hand, my nemesis would be SJs, I'm not trying to make a hate thread at all but I can't stand bureaucratic conservationists that can't see past their suits and prejudices. They don't bring anything new, they just enjoy living in the past with what has already been preconceived countless lifetimes before them and prevent me from "going forward". 
To me, they are like huge Thwomps (from Super Mario) with "tradition" written across their teeth, ready to kill everything that seems out of the "ordinary" and "regular". Not having a tie , a briefcase, money and coffee cups makes you non-professional to them apparently and they only seek perfection in a world that has nothing but defects. They'd think you're completely heartless because you don't give them enough attention or control over anything. You can't even reason them or use your imagination with them because they would think you're either : 
- talking nonsense
- making fun of them and their overbearing sensitive "values" : Let's say you hit your hand on the table and yell "Shit !" in pain, they would be literally asking why you said such thing and if themselves or other people around them were made of that stuff because you're not supposed to say that in public, it's not allowed.
- not nice because you lack "structure" and idioms, jokes, disparate references take too much time for them to process. They deserve to get a sign with "NO FUN ALLOWED" on it so that we wouldn't need to contemplate their "style" or any amount of money and "professionalism" they display in order to get what they want from other people they love controlling and inducting to their reactionary way of thinking
- and the list goes on... Let's say we really aren't meant to understand each other... End of rant, I won't do it again, I promise ! :laughing: I'm pretty sure there are good people among them even though I can't recall having seen much of them (yet) :tongue:




Lord Fudgingsley said:


> *Analysis: You are clearly a strong Fi-type. As it's the function I am clearest on, I would say it is dominant.
> 
> Ne or Se is a little harder to discern, but I see no strong evidence for Se, and numerous hints of Ne so I am satisfied by Ne-auxiliary.
> 
> ...


So there's light at the end of the tunnel, then ! :happy:



charlie.elliot said:


> "Then eat mud" lol


Yeah, well... I actually forgot to put "OK," before "then eat mud" but then I screwed and by the time I noticed, it was too late. 



Lord Fudgingsley said:


> I'm glad you pointed that out because I just missed the thing below, a lengthy explanation of why the person feels wet. It's classic for Ne types to come up with these really random stories off the spot.
> 
> They excite me, and I get this child-like, giddy feeling as I write stuff like that. A lot of people don't find them amusing in the way I do, and with Se types being so drawn to present context, they will struggle to deal with large amounts of theoretical contexts.


You got everything right ! :laughing:

Edit : I'll put INFP on my profile in the meanwhile.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Just did a Socionics test for the fun of it :

Since I can't post links, I'm forced to type it all in :bored:

Your Sociotype: ILI-2Ni :t:INTp) 

Other Possible Types

LII (INTj): 99% as likely as ILI.
IEI (INFp): 88% as likely as ILI. 
LIE (ENTj): 79% as likely as ILI.

Model A : 

Ni 45% (same relative value)
Te 30% (=RV)
Si 5% (=RV)
Fe 20% (=RV)
Se 5% (45% relative value)
Fi 20% (30% relative value)
Ne 45% (5% relative value)
Ti 30% (20% relative value)

Alpha = 30
Beta = 25
Gamma = 24
Delta = 20

Graphs do not seem to match, one looks like a vertical bow-tie and the grey one on top of it (supposedly mine) looks like a rectangle with a penguin's beak sticking out towards Fe. If it is trying to correlate my answers with the results, then it failed miserably... The fact that INTj seems 1% away from INTp seems really curious. 

I have no idea what any of this means anyway, it all sounds like an operating manual for a combine harvester.


Edit : after checking the comparison between INTp and INTj, I fit INTj *MUCH* more, same thing with INFp.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

ProtoCosmos said:


> On the other hand, my nemesis would be SJs, I'm not trying to make a hate thread at all



Don't worry, that's already been done, and we don't tolerate typism here. (Well... that's a lie... a lot of people here DO tolerate typism... but we shouldn't). Stay classy, dude. Seriously. And try to see people as more than stereotypes and pre-conceived notions.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> Don't worry, that's already been done, and we don't tolerate typism here. (Well... that's a lie... a lot of people here DO tolerate typism... but we shouldn't). Stay classy, dude. Seriously. And try to see people as more than stereotypes and pre-conceived notions.


I wouldn't call that pre-conceived notions but rather nearly confirmed conjectures ("been there, done that" type of thing) :tongue: 
Even though I may seem conclusive regarding those stereotypes, I'm completely willingly open to be proven otherwise which is also why I got here in the first place. roud:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

ProtoCosmos said:


> *I wouldn't call that pre-conceived notions but rather nearly confirmed conjectures ("been there, done that" type of thing)* :tongue:
> Even though I may seem conclusive regarding those stereotypes, I'm completely willingly open to be proven otherwise which is also why I got here in the first place. roud:


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

I've done another huge questionnaire for fun :tongue: 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nah, I don’t really have anything to mention past my now gone (not as in dead , but as in “pretended to be thrown out of the house in order not to stay in any longer and disappear forever”) control freak paranoid father that sort of ruined most of my childhood, although I learnt how to tune him out very soon (it didn’t take me long to figure out he was an arse, probably done by age 4).
Male, 20, pretty neutral current state of mind, very tired from the exams, nothing special really 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19229337616/in/explore-2015-06-29/
I chose that photo because I was expecting the average nature or nighttime time lapse photographs that keep flooding Flickr : I got two tomatoes instead.:laughing: I had a good laugh and I figured I should pick this one over an owl giving the “Luigi death stare”, a close up photograph of a grazing cow or the blurry picture of stars moving at night.


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

I would first try to figure out of everything we could be doing between trying to find the reasons why the car stopped, check Google Maps if there’s any garage nearby. Think if we should push the car right up to the parking lot of where the concert is happening, if we should leave the car and walk our way up there, if we really feel like going to the concert, or if we should postpone it because a broken car is slightly more alarming than a wasted ticket, etc.

I would be slightly irritated (because having your car breaking when you’re supposed to see your favourite artist is annoying) but I wouldn’t really mind anyway cause, it’s not like that artist would die the day after or anything. I would try to ease up the situation by inviting my friends to play air hockey on the roof of the car with a smooth rock and two windscreen wipers.

If I had anything to blame it’d be either the car, “car-ma” or both, if I haven’t made my way there then I probably shouldn’t have, meh, let's leave that to fate. :rapture:

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I would only suggest that driver to fix his car before we end up stranded on the motorway at night for the second time. I wouldn’t prevent him from doing anything he would wants because that would be messing with his free will, and it’s none of my business. 

I also wouldn’t be so sure about that driver not drinking because it’s a party which means everyone gets to drink and have fun driving as if they were playing Burnout 3 or Fast and Furious on the road. So I would stay sober no matter what, in case I’d have to drive myself. :frustrating:

Theoretically, if it is the afterparty of a concert, it should be pretty huge... Except I don’t like huge parties where everyone is forced to have fun by dancing on the stage, rubbing each other’s crotch, smashing beer bottles on each other’s forehead and laughing because one would be so drunk that he would be barely walking in a straight line on his way to the bathroom whilst pissing his pants. Instead I’d spend my time sat in a corner eating snacks whilst texting, listening to music, reading a book, composing music, writing texts or playing “addictive” video games on the phone. I could spend hours on Tetris or any puzzle game without getting bored. :kirby:

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

It would totally depend on what kind of claim is made and towards what kind of beliefs, because people don’t necessarily need to have the same opinion on everything so I respect that of others.

If it gets personal, I would ignore it, maybe question it and not necessarily take it personally unless it really is insulting me.
“You’re stupid” wouldn’t work because it has no foundation so I’d either ignore it or ask “why do you think so ?” to get the logical reasons behind
“You look stupid” wouldn’t work because I don’t give a shit about my looks = no need to go further even though I’d be feeling slighted and would be thinking of all the reasons why on my own
“You’re retarded cause I personally think this and that…” would immediately result in debate, often starting with the infamous “Whoa, hey !”
If it deals with logical / ethical fallacies I seriously don’t agree with or making any sense, I’d untiringly debate until that friend gets bored and is eventually forced to abandon ship, all for sheer fun, not trying to be forcefully right or whatever :kitteh:

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

First I’d try to analyse what makes it “clash” with my beliefs, experiences, habits… and once everything seems rather fair and makes sense to me I’d be all like “Oh well, didn’t expect that, you learn something everyday, that’s great !”. I like being wrong because it helps me see things the other way around. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I’m not sure if I have any real values, except for the things I like and how I evaluate my own works that will definitely never change, although I do like to take suggestions in order to improve them. My "values" only change because I want them to, I don’t like being biased or influenced in any way, I just go with what seems right to me and stay true to it.


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) I tend to keep distances and internalise everything. I almost have no proper “automatisms", here’s an example 

I asked a friend if having friends was about being friendly or simply using people because I have very few friends (less than 5) and I feel like I’m being too friendly with everybody whilst they’re mostly using me for their English schoolwork at school for example (French people can’t speak English for sure). 

That (ENFJ) friend then told me she didn’t feel used because she wouldn’t necessarily think of such thing (which I doubt) and would make friends easily because she knows she has “charisma” and a “pretty face”. That instantly drew the line between “reliable friends” and “fake acquaintances” for me.

I first asked her if she was intending to control people with her "charisma" and how wrong it would be to do so, then told her that I was probably not gullible enough by nature and that seeing people dressed in extravagant clothing or bragging about their looks or their experiences, talking out loud, imposing their way of thinking all the time is an obvious faking thing to me that makes many people unconsciously consider these individuals as charismatic without even noticing why, which in any way will never seem to replicate with my black sheep hair, glasses and Nintendo shirts. 

I told her I could come up with thousand different ways to make myself a fake image and act "outgoing" and that I’m not looking forward doing that either. She told me I was making up stereotypes, except it all seems true from what I've always seen so far.
I hate being fake and having artificial friends is definitely not my purpose in life therefore I have almost lost any interest in seeing other people… I feel like I'm giving way too much consideration for people who treat me like a drop in their ocean of acquaintances because I always try to be as loyal as I can to anybody.

b) I’m often seen as both childish, unrealistic and complex by friends and sometimes relatives. On the other hand, people who don’t know me would accuse me of being cold, disorganised and reclusive. I have a little bit of trouble being empathetic in some cases, too. I know I want to change it because being considered that way is frustrating but I don't know how ...

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I have little to no gut feelings… For example, if I took a punch in the face, instead of fighting back like a gorilla, I would be emotionally upset, back off and instead try to avoid anything that could make the situation worse because I’m conscious of what’s happening. Sometimes when I can't be bothered making my mind over something because I'm not given enough time, I'd do as I feel and ask myself questions later. There are times where, let’s say I have a composition / musical phrase / quote / concept/ (an) invention that pops out of nowhere in my mind and feel like I won’t be remembering it, I don’t waste anytime and write it down somewhere as soon as possible, otherwise I never do that for anything else.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Reading random stuff on the internet, playing / composing music, readingbooks (sci-fi / satire mostly) , writing random stuff as well, playing video games, talking with anybody that can get aboard my supersonic train of thoughts, learning facts about anything that will be of theoretical interest to wonder about and perhaps of practical use later on in case a situation asks for them, I'm pretty sure they would come back.

b) I hate having to force myself into social contexts (especially for too long or when I'm the centre of attention), assisting to lectures where you can’t have the slightest word or additional questioning on anything, having to stick to schedules or rules in general because it makes me feel miserable and almost dehumanised. Also, any physically intensive or reflex / attention demanding activity (other than music) bore me faster than Usain Bolt on crack. 
A teacher told me about some kind of theme park where you do all sorts of physical activities on a sort of quest where you have to get pieces of information in order to solve a final enigma and compete to be the fastest group. 
When I told her that I could do the same thing by hanging my legs on the ceiling by sticking them with duct tape all while browsing Wikipedia with my head upside down and a stopwatch, she maintained that this park was a fun experience and that I should try it since I'm a factoid machine, when I know I'm more than likely to get bored within the first 10 minutes :crazy:

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I tend to avoid “filtering” my opinions, theories, actions, ideas etc. I also try not to think too much (which leads me into more “thinking about not thinking of what would happen if I don’t think” infinite spiral inception… :laughing. I remain silent most of the time except when I'm very excited about something.
If I really feel like I acted stupid I would suddenly back down and blame myself later on (away from people) for having acted that way, even if others didn’t care or notice, eventually clamming up while I “recover” dwelling back on my previous actions and what I should have done / said instead. :frustrating:


There, I spent two hours writing this, I really hope it will be useful :happy:

Edit : keep in mind that English is not my main language and that I'm sorry if I tortured you guys' language with grammatical wrenches or w/e
Edit 2 : Reading back, I hope I didn't sound like a huge douche to you :laughing: I suck at explaining my own thoughts without seeming too much self centered.
Edit 3 : Clarified a few things


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Completed a better Socionics test once and for all, I've had enough with these :frustrating:

* *











is it possible to have non-standard functional stacks ? Like Ni instead of Si ? Other than that, it revealed more conclusive than last one with a type that didn't match at all, this one is much closer to me.




* *




If I ever meet that dual I'd avoid and take preventive measures against it, like it were swine flu :th_o:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

INFj is INFP. Socionics looks at introverts j p axis differently
Both are Fi Ne Si Te

Socionics also views work of all 8 functions in each type.
http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/model_a/
INFP's Id is Ni and Fe


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> INFj is INFP. Socionics looks at introverts j p axis differently
> Both are Fi Ne Si Te
> 
> Socionics also views work of all 8 functions in each type.
> ...


Everything makes sense... Thanks ! :happy: 
I think I got now, Socionics INFj looks like MBTI INFP with INFJ shadow functions.

BTW : I'm not sure if this is Ni but there are things that come instinctively, for instance when speaking English everything seems to flow in a natural way even if it's not something I was born with. 
I also have perfect pitch : when I hear a sound I can tell it's pitch, sometimes harmonics or frequency range right away without having to think, it's as if it all suddenly popped up in my mind. 
I could describe it as some form of synaesthesia where instead of colours, I would hear the sound itself in my mind or picture it as a shape (I can approximately imagine how the FFT spectrogram of that sound would look like... very, very specific stuff, I know :laughing. 
It's a completely internal process, the only outer stimuli in that case is the sound itself and I don't need to listen for that to happen.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

ProtoCosmos said:


> Everything makes sense... Thanks ! :happy:
> I think I got now, Socionics INFj looks like MBTI INFP with INFJ shadow functions.
> 
> BTW : I'm not sure if this is Ni but there are things that come instinctively, for instance when speaking English everything seems to flow in a natural way even if it's not something I was born with.
> ...


That _could_ be subscribed to Si. Ni isn't sensing oriented on itself.

Synesthesia isn't function related.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> That _could_ be subscribed to Si. Ni isn't sensing oriented on itself.
> 
> Synesthesia isn't function related.


But then why would Si appear that low ? After all, these are very particular cases. It could mean tests aren't *that* reliable...


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

ProtoCosmos said:


> But then why would Si appear that low ? After all, these are very particular cases. It could mean tests aren't *that* reliable...


My Si in tests is around 1 or 2 in comparison Ne 12+ and yet I have a very good musical hearing - I was suggested to learn violin because of it. Meanwhile my ISTJ stepdad is completely musically dead. My ESFJ mother is a musician, and my INFP friend is almost my dad in that regard - it's a case of something else. I've read somewhere that China has most % of musicians with perfect musical hearing due to how extremely tonal Chinese is. Possibly it's more related to upbringing than genetics. 

Function theory isn't psychological "theory of everything" - it doesn't try to explain every aspect of human psyche.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> My Si in tests is around 1 or 2 in comparison Ne 12+ and yet I have a very good musical hearing - I was suggested to learn violin because of it. Meanwhile my ISTJ father is completely musically dead. My ESFJ mother is a musical, and my INFP friend is almost my dad in that regard - it's a case of something else. I've read somewhere that China has most % of musicians with perfect musical hearing due to how extremely tonal Chinese is.


I've heard the same about Chinese and particularly Mandarin Chinese. Yet I've also heard that it had to do with genetics, something like 1 in 10000 chances of having that ability with relatives being more likely to have it as well etc. 
My siblings don't have any of that though, not even partially, and I've had one of those tone deaf fathers, my mum wasn't great either but my father was the worst offender out of the two.
So far the only other person I know that has perfect pitch is my piano teacher's GF, and she's a flautist.

Mother -> INFJ , siblings -> XSFJ (older) / INTP (younger), father -> ESTJ, teacher -> INTP


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm completely tone deaf :laughing:


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> I'm completely tone deaf :laughing:


If you want to improve, look for "ear training" exercises, there are plenty on the interwebs :eagerness:
They can make you go from "I'm completely tone deaf" to "Wow, people can actually recognise songs I whistle:shocked:"


* *




:shocked: <- Why does this smiley have heterochromia ? Has David Bowie got anything to do with it?


----------

